# HA HA!! Turkey



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

So just a little heads up to you guys. I was checking the old Credit Card this morning to see if I had anything taken off for Dedicated Hunter draw, there wasn't anything...But I did have a $35 pending charge for something else...wink wink. So maybe those of you who applied for "you know what" should check as well.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

YES! 5 years of point stew and finally success! I figured I had as many points as anyone so I shot for a CWMU- I wonder if I got it? I got something!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

A good friend had a hit as well.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

bingo: got a hit on mine today also


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

This will be my sixth or seventh yea, putting my wife in for a turkey tag. She had 6 bounse points going into this years draw. I sure hope that she gets one this year. Nothing on the credit card yet.

400bull


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Two hits for us...now I have to get the boy a new shotgun! *OOO*


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have not seen anything yet on the credit card! I hope they are just a little slow getting it charged!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Finally after years of bonus points I have a pending charge on the CC. 8) Looking forward to spring time this year.


----------



## elksign (Feb 2, 2008)

3 cc hits for me and my two girls. Pending charges showed up yesterday. Good luck everyone. After waiting six years for my first tag, trying to make it 3 years in a row. Stinks that you loose points to hunt the 3rd season. There should be lots of left over tags for Southern.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I wondering about this exact thing today. Last year I didn't get the hit on my cc until right before I got the email. It was painful seeing everyone else getting the cc hits. This year I'll just be patient hoping for one for my 9 year old son. I'll even take one of those late southern region tags. I've got permission on 500 acres on the Escalante River that's covered up w/ the turks. Good luck to all.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

-*|*-


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah baby 1 point and I drew, I'm hunting a 1000 private acres *()* *()* *()* _O\


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

This will be my first year hunting turkey and the third year I applied. Finally, the hunt I wanted. 8)


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

YES 1st year putting in and boom TURKEY PERMIT. Im feeling lucky.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

6 points... no cc hit yet... depression setting in...


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

cfarnwide said:


> 6 points... no cc hit yet... depression setting in...


Right there with ya buddy! My fingernails are totally gone.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

After 4 years of trying, my card finally got hit for a turkey permit this morning -8/- .


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

After 6 years a applying my wife will finaly be hunting turkeys this year. Seeing that I only put down one unit on her application I allready know what unit she'll be hunting. I guess I better start the scouting trips this weekend. Now I need to wait and see if I can get lucky and draw a late Southern Gerneral tag as my second choise unit.

400bull


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Two CC hits this morning!!! Now just waiting for the emails to tell me where. I'm really looking forward to taking my 9 year old for his first turkey hunt as the shooter. He tagged along with me a couple times last year and had a blast even though we didn't have any action when he went. He was really pushing to go on my Black Hills trip this year but this will be a nice alternative, hopeful close to home.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Did they already draw the general unit tags? I put the Northern general down as a second choice, but I figured that since I have not seen any charges yet, I am not going turkey hunting this year! Maybe I am mistaken?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Did they already draw the general unit tags? I put the Northern general down as a second choice, but I figured that since I have not seen any charges yet, I am not going turkey hunting this year! Maybe I am mistaken?


General Northern was the only unit I put in for, so I know that's what I drew. Good luck to you.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

It will be either myself or my son that will be chasing turkeys!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Woohoo! Hot ****! It took a while but a hit just came through on my card! No... Im not excited... :wink:


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

OH BOY THIS YEAR IS LOOK'N GOOD. Just Checked me bank account, low an behold I had a $35.00 deduction today from the DWR. Looks like both my wife and I will be hunting turkeys this year. Now I just need to wait to see if I drew the early tag or the late Southern tag as my second choice.

400bull


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess I should just learn to be patient. I checked the account this morning and there is a $35 charge for Utah turkey draw! I didn't think I would draw, with no points this year, but I was wrong! Now I just gotta see which hunt it is!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Finally after years of bonus points I have a pending charge on the CC. 8) Looking forward to spring time this year.


It about time there my friend. I will be looking forward to the call to go out.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

boulders for me! -^|^-


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Look's like I'm going too!!! -8/- -*|*-


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

north slope said:


> boulders for me! -^|^-


Same for me... if I drew 1st choice.


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

They updated the bonus point list on the DWR site. 



So "Un" for me. Now I have another point for 2009.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

2 charges here!! The wife and I are hunting turkeys this spring! Now we just have to figure which choice we drew!


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Got a charge on mine.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

My wife and I both drew tags this year. I had a couple of bonus points and she had actually drawn out last year as well. I'm glad for her, but with all the extra tags their giving out it really makes me question what the quality of the hunt will be like this year.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup... :mrgreen: ...got one too!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Finally checked,, CC hit is there ,, only put one choice,, It's Fillmore Pavant A for me!


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have yet to talk to anyone that has not had there card hit... I am thinking there are going to be more people than turkeys out in the field this year!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Finally checked,, CC hit is there ,, only put one choice,, It's Fillmore Pavant A for me!


Good tag. I drew one near home. I can scout from the house w/spotting scope. Not as good of a tag as yours, but it is a turkey tag. *OOO*


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

A Sanpete tag for me.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hikein said:


> A Sanpete tag for me.


What part of Sanpete do you hail from?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Guys who put in multiple choices..how do you know what unit you drew? CC charge didn't specify.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I would guess that those that know which unit they're hunting probably only put in for one. The email telling which unit you drew should probably be coming in the next few days. I seem to remember getting the email 4-5 days before they were posted on the UDWR site last year. I'd be looking for it no later than Monday.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

drakebob01 said:


> I have yet to talk to anyone that has not had there card hit... I am thinking there are going to be more people than turkeys out in the field this year!


I haven't got a hit yet, in fact in 17 years I have never drawn a tag in Utah and I am a resident. Hopefully I am just late getting hit?!
Cory


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

^^17 years?!? Geeze, if you don't tag out on this I will feel very bad given this is my first go at a Turkey tag.



gdog said:


> Guys who put in multiple choices..how do you know what unit you drew? CC charge didn't specify.


I'm in that same boat. They dinged my card on the 20th and I'm showing nothing on my account profile with the DWR. I'd sure like to know if I'm headed south or sticking around here (north).


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

No CC hit yet. Last week they posted a 09 Bonus point in my account but not on my wifes account. Today that point has gone away. Got my e-mail for the ded hunter but no CC hit for that. Wha's up?? :roll:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm still waiting for an email or letter to show up to confirm or deny my turkey hunt. I haven't noticed any hits on my cc, which has me worried. :?

I have gotten my rejection for dedicated hunter, however.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Just got all of the emails about the draw. *()* *()* *()* looks like I will be casing birds on the dutton with the wife and my brother, friend and I will have the whole southern unit to tromp around.  

Good luck to all who drew.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Boulder A for me.  so that means shoot my tom sat. fish sunday, monday, tuesday...... :mrgreen:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I pulled the Region-wide as well, I put it as 3rd choice.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Wasatch B


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

La Sal A for my son   


Southern region wide for me :?


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

NOOO TURKEY FOR YOU !! :evil:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Southeastern region wide. :shock: :mrgreen:

I now have a lot to learn in a very short time.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> Southeastern region wide. :shock: :mrgreen:
> 
> I now have a lot to learn in a very short time.


Make sure you check because the southeastern region was divided into north and south.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

A pair of Uns for Ma and Me. Oh well...._next _year.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Buddy told me there are a bunch of tags left over??? Private landholder and some type of southern tags that you can buy OTC.... for those who did not draw?????


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

alpinebowman said:


> Huntoholic said:
> 
> 
> > Southeastern region wide. :shock: :mrgreen:
> ...


It is the north side.

Too excited to tell the world to finish typing correctly.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Central Region, Region Wide here I come (again  ). Woo Hoo!!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Pauns. B for me.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Boulder/Plateau B hunt for me.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Buddy told me there are a bunch of tags left over??? Private landholder and some type of southern tags that you can buy OTC.... for those who did not draw?????


Available Feb. 12 first-come, first-served basis from Division offices and through participating online license agents.

(116) 6 *CHALK CREEK (B)
(130) 2 KAIPAROWITS (B)
(141) 225 *NORTHEASTERN REGION,PRIVATE LAND (C)
(145) 145 NORTHERN REGION, REGIONWIDE (C)
(162) 19 SOUTHEASTERN REGION, NORTH (C)
(163) 473 SOUTHEASTERN REGION, SOUTH (C)
(164) 2,172 SOUTHERN REGION-REGIONWIDE (C)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

524638 PU-123 TURKEY SUCCESSFUL for hunt 123 FILLMORE, PAHVANT (A) 

Well,,,strait from my E-mail...................Look's like I'm good to go!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Central Region (114), region wide! -()/- *(())* -()/-
> 
> It's been 33 years since I hunted turkeys. :shock:
> 
> I'll be driving the wife and dog crazy practicing my purrs, clucks and yelps. :lol:


Myself, fixed blade, and suave 300 have this same tag! 8)


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy told me there are a bunch of tags left over??? Private landholder and some type of southern tags that you can buy OTC.... for those who did not draw?????
> ...


Finnegan, where did you find this information?


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Can you get a second tag if you drew? I've never really thought about it but a southern region wide might be fun after my "B" hunt. Of course, my wife would probably make me bag my SW Colorado hunt in May which I really, really enjoy. Then again I could probably do a SE region on the same trip as Colorado. Oh, I shouldn't get myself all stirred up. Probably better to leave the tags for others anyway!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Gothe E-mail
Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
524687 PU-111, PU-110, PU-166, PU-165 TURKEY SUCCESSFUL for hunt 111 CENTRAL MOUNTAINS, WEST MANTI (B) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now I guess I have to learn how to catch a gobbler...... Put in with my dad and brother and neither of them drew. was trying to hunt down by Salina canyon..... Anyone else for this reagion ?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Central Region (114), region wide!


Ditto on the pick, now I can finally hunt my OWN property.

See you guys out there


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

UNSUCCESSFUL!!!! again...with 6 points.... :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> UNSUCCESSFUL!!!! again...with 6 points.... :evil: :evil: :evil:


What did you put in for????????

Not sure how that can be????


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

the mountains around Tooele and Stansbury


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Central Region (114), region wide! -()/- *(())* -()/-
> ...


I drew this tag too. My first turkey hunt! -*|*- *OOO* -/|\-


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Like I said in mine I put in with my dad and brother, We all have 6 points and put in together for same region.... I drew and neither of them got it :?


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

No points going in, drew wasatch b woo hoo. -()/-


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I drew out as did two other friends without points, we all drew 114.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't believe how many people with nothing going in said they drew. I've been trying for 6 years. Oh well, it's all good. Hope we all have a nice turkey dinner this spring! Good luck everyone! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 


YES, I am still giddy about drawing!!!

-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Four points and no go on the Cache. Anyone know how many points will get you a tag on the Cache? I know, some draw the first time, but remember, I have the luck of a wheelbarrow full of dead babies.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I still have a perfect record for drawing *ANY* tag in Utah. 15 pts for elk, 6 for turkey, 4 for Mtn. Goat..............I'm just collecting points, too bad you can't mount them.
Cory


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

svmoose said:


> Finnegan, where did you find this information?


It's in the "unsuccessful" emails.

I suppose I'll try for one of the Southeast tags, but not sure I want to take off work to do it. Maybe I should take my class on a field trip.

I wonder why they need to funnel the left-overs through agents. Reduce server load?


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

My buddy might get a leftover tag. Where do you get them? 

Thanks


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> Where do you get them?


http://wildlife.utah.gov/licenses/agents.php


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Finnegan. 

I thought I read...

Available Feb. 12 first-come, first-served basis from Division offices and through participating online license agents. 


How do you know which agents to get them from. Does that mean that I can just walk into the local sporting goods store (Al's or Big 5 up here in Logan) and get a tag, or do I have to go down to the office in Ogden?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to stay away from the Division offices because I don't want tags to sell out while I'm waiting in line and I'm guessing the longest lines will be at the offices. All of the listed agents have the same access.


----------



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

I drew a central region tag with my boy and my wife. Hopefully I can get them into some birds.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

As far as early cache, I finally drew with 5pts... My brother drew last year with 2.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> I'm going to stay away from the Division offices because I don't want tags to sell out while I'm waiting in line and I'm guessing the longest lines will be at the offices. All of the listed agents have the same access.


So they will not be for sale online? Only through agents? Can a central region agent sell a northern region tag?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

A word of caution on the leftover tags...

Last year I was going to get one of the leftovers until I read on the disclaimers that YOU WILL LOSE YOUR POINTS. I didnt think it was worth it to trade 5 points for a leftover southern region tag.

They may have changed the policy this year, who knows. Just read carefully when your online trying to get a tag.


----------

